# na czworaka(ch)



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin w jednym z wątków zwrócił uwagę na ciekawą rzecz:





Ben Jamin said:


> [...]Na koniec: nigdy nies słyszałem ani nie czytałem, żeby ktoś chodził „na czworaka”, tylko „na czworakach”.



Nie wiem czy zależy to od wieku, czy od miejsca zamieszkania, czy od jeszcze innych czynników, ale ja najczęściej spotykam się z formą na czworaka (mam na myśli język mówiony) i takiej też używam. Jakiej formy używacie i z jaką się najczęściej spotykacie?

Tu jest ciekawy komentarz na ten temat.


----------



## PawelBierut

Ja zawsze mówiłem "na czworaka".

...

Chociaż po przemyśleniu powiem, że używałem tych form wymiennie... jednak z przewagą "na czworaka".


----------



## Barteque

Ja tylko i wyłącznie chodziłem "na czworaka", a w czworakach to można mieszkać chyba


----------



## majlo

Ja zawsze mówiłem i słyszałem _na czworaka_.

Warto też dodać, że PWN-Oxford tłumaczy angielskie _on all fours _jako _na czworakach_.



Barteque said:


> a w czworakach to można mieszkać chyba



A w trojakach nosić obiad.


----------



## Damian72a

Można powiedzieć krótko - na wszelkie pytania dotyczące języka polskiego najkonkretniej odpowiedzą nam przeróżne słowniki (Słownik języka polskiego, Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny, Nowy słownik ortograficzny, słownik frazeologiczny poprawnej polszczyzny itp.). I najlepiej by było, gdby wydanie było jak najświeższe, bo jeśli ktoś się posiłkuje słownikami z 1900, lub 1960, to nie ma się co dziwić, że ma potem problemy z poprawną formą.

A z gwarą to jest już całkowicie inna sprawa - tutaj nie ma żadnych zasad, nie ma podziału na "właściwe" i "niewłaściwe". W jednym miejscu jest właściwe, w innym już nie.


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 

Paweł o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, to  "na czworakach" słyszałem w dzieciństwie. Teraz zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby sam jej czasem nie używam, ale jeśli tak to też na pewno z przewagą dla "na czworaka". 





Damian72a said:


> Można powiedzieć krótko - na wszelkie pytania dotyczące języka polskiego najkonkretniej odpowiedzą nam przeróżne słowniki (Słownik języka polskiego, Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny, Nowy słownik ortograficzny, słownik frazeologiczny poprawnej polszczyzny itp.). I najlepiej by było, gdby wydanie było jak najświeższe, bo jeśli ktoś się posiłkuje słownikami z 1900, lub 1960, to nie ma się co dziwić, że ma potem problemy z poprawną formą.
> 
> A z gwarą to jest już całkowicie inna sprawa - tutaj nie ma żadnych zasad, nie ma podziału na "właściwe" i "niewłaściwe". W jednym miejscu jest właściwe, w innym już nie.


Nie bardzo rozumiem co wynika z twojego postu jeśli chodzi o wyrażenie w temacie tego wątku. Podziel się swoją opinią i/lub tym, co twoje słowniki mówią na ten temat. Też mam słowniki, ale niestety nie odpowiadają na to pytanie. Jak widzisz użycie "na czworaka" jest dla, jak dotąd, większości z nas formą, którą byśmy się normalnie posłużyli. Nie wiem jak się to ma do rozłożenia posługiwania się tym wyrażeniem w Polsce, widzę, że jest używane w Warszawie i okolicach (sam mieszkam na przedmieściach Warszawy). Masz racjonalne argumenty za lub przeciw którejś z form tego wyrażenia?


----------



## Damian72a

Thomas1 said:


> Nie bardzo rozumiem co wynika z twojego postu jeśli chodzi o wyrażenie w temacie tego wątku. Podziel się swoją opinią i/lub tym, co twoje słowniki mówią na ten temat. Też mam słowniki, ale niestety nie odpowiadają na to pytanie. Jak widzisz użycie "na czworaka" jest dla, jak dotąd, większości z nas formą, którą byśmy się normalnie posłużyli. Nie wiem jak się to ma do rozłożenia posługiwania się tym wyrażeniem w Polsce, widzę, że jest używane w Warszawie i okolicach (sam mieszkam na przedmieściach Warszawy). Masz racjonalne argumenty za lub przeciw którejś z form tego wyrażenia?



Panie Tomku, napisałem wyraźnie, iż na każde pytanie dotyczące języka polskiego odpowiedzą najnowsze wydania słowników polszczyzny, jednocześnie dając do zrozumienia, że dla mnie wzorcami są wersje słownikowe.

Nie wiem jakie słowniki posiadasz, ale w np. _Wielkim słowniku PWN (2004)_ jest tylko jedna wersja (_na czworakach_).
Gdybym pisał sprawdzian lub książkę, bądź robił przekład, to z pewnością użyłbym wersji słownikowej _na czworakach_.

Oczywiście słyszałem wersję _na czworaka_, jednak jest to wersja użytkowa (potoczna), a nie wzorcowa (słownikowa) - a w szkole uczono mnie, aby trzymać się jak najbliżej wzorców.

I gdyby ktoś stanął obok mnie i powiedział mi w swoim zdaniu _na czworaka_, to absolutnie by mi to nie przeszkadzało, podejrzewam, że nawet bym nie zauważył różnicy (nie mówiąc już o tym, że samemu także używałem tej wersji). Jeśli jednak się mnie zpaytasz o poprawność wersji, wtedy odpowiem ze zdecydowaniem w głosie: poprawną werjsą jest _na czworakach_.
A dlaczego tak powiem? Bo tak jest napisane w słowniku, a słownik dla mnie jest jak Biblia dla wierzącego chrześcijanina.



Thomas1 said:


> Jak widzisz użycie "na czworaka" jest dla, jak dotąd, większości z nas formą, którą byśmy się normalnie posłużyli.



Och, jak ja kocham takie wnioski. 

Ta "większość" to 3 osoby oprócz mnie i Ciebie. Do tego nie mamy pojęcia, kto w jakim stopniu zna się na języku polskim, ani kto ile uwagi przykłada do poprawnych form. Jeden powie: rodzice mnie tak uczyli, wszyscy wokół tak mówią! - ale co to ma do rzeczy, skoro kryteria ustalają poloniści (którzy potem wydają słowniki itd.)?

I co oznacza _normalnie_? Bardzo lubię te słowo - nieważne gdzie się pojawia, to ma inne znaczenie. 
Czy chodzi Ci o mowę potoczną? Jeśli tak, to ok, ale jeśli o pismo oficjalne, to się nie zgodzę.

 P.S. Ciekawie wyraziłeś się w jednym miejscu: Paweł o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, to "na czworakach" słyszałem w dzieciństwie. Teraz zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby sam jej czasem nie używam, ale jeśli tak to też na pewno z przewagą dla "na czworaka".

Bardzo interesujące wyrażenie: używać (1) z przewagą dla (2).


----------



## .Jordi.

Ja też mówię „na czworaka” i z tą drugą wersją się chyba nie spotkałem, przynajmniej sobie nie przypominam tego.

Z tym porównaniem słownika do Biblii to chyba troszkę przesada . To, że czegoś nie ma w słowniku, nie oznacza, że nie istnieje albo że jest niepoprawne. Tak samo jak to, że coś tam figuruje z adnotacją, że to norma wzorcowa i że tej formy powinno się używać, nie oznacza, że ktokolwiek tak mówi .


----------



## Damian72a

.Jordi. said:


> Ja też mówię „na czworaka” i z tą drugą wersją się chyba nie spotkałem, przynajmniej sobie nie przypominam tego.



Człowiek uczy się całe życie - ja zawsze mówiłem _szlauf_ (bo tak mnie nauczyli rodzice), a całkiem niedawno się dowiedziałem, że poprawna wersja to _szlauch_ (oczywiście na tym forum).



.Jordi. said:


> Z tym porównaniem słownika do Biblii to chyba troszkę przesada . To, że czegoś nie ma w słowniku, nie oznacza, że nie istnieje albo że jest niepoprawne. Tak samo jak to, że coś tam figuruje z adnotacją, że to norma wzorcowa i że tej formy powinno się używać, nie oznacza, że ktokolwiek tak mówi .



Słuchaj, masz swoje zdanie i masz do tego święte prawo. Język potoczny często różni się od słownikowego, nikt nikomu nic nie nakazuje. To, że w słowniku ktoś napisał, że "tak ma być i koniec" wcale nie oznacza, że "tak ma być". W końcu to my jesteśmy panami swojego języka. To ludzie tworzą język, to dzięki ludziom corocznie w słownikach powstają zmiany i pojawiają się nowe wyrażenia.

Jeśli chodzi o komunikację codzienną, to masz rację, jednak jak mówiłem - jeśli miałbym pisać sprawdzian, książkę, artykuł, bądź robić tłumaczenie, to trzymałbym się wersji słownikowej. Jeśli ktoś zapytałby się mnie, jaka wersja jest poprawna/wzorcowa, to zawsze będzie to dla mnie wersja słownikowa.


----------



## Thomas1

Damian72a said:


> [...] P.S. Ciekawie wyraziłeś się w jednym miejscu: Paweł o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, to "na czworakach" słyszałem w dzieciństwie. Teraz zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby sam jej czasem nie używam, ale jeśli tak to też na pewno z przewagą dla "na czworaka".
> 
> Bardzo interesujące wyrażenie: używać (1) z przewagą dla (2).


Chyba mnie nie zrozumiałeś. 





Thomas1 said:


> [...]*ja najczęściej spotykam się z formą na czworaka* (mam na myśli język mówiony) *i takiej też używam*[...]





PawelBierut said:


> Ja zawsze mówiłem "na czworaka".
> 
> ...
> 
> *Chociaż po przemyśleniu powiem, że używałem tych form wymiennie... jednak z przewagą "na czworaka".*





Thomas1 said:


> [...]
> Paweł o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, to  "na czworakach" słyszałem w dzieciństwie. Teraz *zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby sam jej czasem nie używam, ale jeśli tak to też na pewno z przewagą dla "na czworaka". *[...]


[moje wytłuszczenie i podkreślenie]
Żeby nie było nieścisłości, to powiem jeszcze raz: używam "na czworaka", ale może mi się zdarzyć, że posłużę się "na czworakach".


----------



## robin74

Artur Czesak w poradni językowej PWN na ten temat


----------



## majlo

Robin, Thomas podal linka do tej porady w swoim pierwszym poscie.


----------

